# Dash Gauge Clock



## tyrefryer (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a 71 lemans sport and it has the in dash clock by speedo and such. What does it take to make the clock work again?
Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

usually BlackMagic.... or one of those stick on digitals....:rofl: Only thing on my car that was not functional and since you pretty much have to tear the dash out to get to it. it's not really high on my priority punchlist.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

There is a quartz conversion kit that takes all the guts out and replaces them, but the face still looks factory. Never used one myself, clocks tend to be right where a tach needs to go. 

I think I have seen in Hemmings in the past someone that will refurbish the clock also, but not sure. 

If you really want to keep and use the clock, I would think the conversion would be the way to go.

hth,
Russ


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree on the conversion to quartz. Much more reliable.


----------



## tyrefryer (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, sounds like its better to leave sleeping dogs lie (NOT tear up the dash), just to make the clock work. I'll just use my cellphone, lol...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Getting the clock OUT of the dash is the hardest part.....the conversion kit is easy. :cheers


----------

